# What E-brake cable to use on MK4 Rear caliper conversion in MK2 Golf



## davidgel (Jan 5, 2001)

I installed MK4 Rear aluminium calipers on my 1992 Golf GTi. Off a 2002 Golf.
They're bolted up with the stock mk4 brakes lines and mk2/3 caliper supports.
My questions is:
What ebrake cables did you guys use? 2001-2003 Cabrios (the ones that came stock with aluminium calipers?) or ? Maybe old style 87-89 GTI with the e-brake cable underneath?
My car used to have rear drums btw, im converting to discs.
Thanks for your help,


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: What E-brake cable to use on MK4 Rear caliper conversion in MK2 Golf (davidgel)*

I believe late MK2 GTI cables. Depending on which e-brake handlle you have. If you've got the earlier style 85-88(type w/plastic boot) you will need to convert to a newer style one 89-92(type w/leatherette boot).


----------



## GTi Dancer (May 1, 2002)

*Re: What E-brake cable to use on MK4 Rear caliper conversion in MK2 Golf (davidgel)*

I would love to try this as well. Do the calipers just bolt right up to the mk2? What rotors do you have to use?
Any pictures?
Thanks, I'm tired of my parking brake never working and new nad rebuilt calipers never seem to work well for long (6 months tops)......


----------



## gangig (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: What E-brake cable to use on MK4 Rear caliper conversion in MK2 Golf (GTi Dancer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I would love to try this as well. Do the calipers just bolt right up to the mk2? What rotors do you have to use?
Any pictures?
Thanks, I'm tired of my parking brake never working and new nad rebuilt calipers never seem to work well for long (6 months tops)......[HR][/HR]​They just bolt right on to your old carriers but you have to use the Mk4 lines with the banjo bolt and you can use your stock rotors.
I just put mine in my 91 GLI and I was told I can use the same parking brake cables but the new ones I bought are too long by about 2 or 3 inches.










[Modified by gangig, 8:17 PM 4-12-2003]


----------



## gangig (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: What E-brake cable to use on MK4 Rear caliper conversion in MK2 Golf (gangig)*

Well, I found out I had been sold the wrong cables today. I returned them to the autoparts store and then called the local dealer to see if they had ones for my car in stock. They had one and it fits. So now I just have to wait for the other one to come in on Thursday. So the answer to your question is to just use the stock cables that fit your car, no need to use ones from another model. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by gangig, 11:08 PM 4-14-2003]


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: What E-brake cable to use on MK4 Rear caliper conversion in MK2 Golf (gangig)*



> So the answer to your question is to just use the stock cables that fit your car, no need to use ones from another model. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gifQUOTE]
> True in your case, but if you try to do this on an earlier Mk2, the cables will not work. Earlier ones had cables that attached on top and they are shorter.


----------



## gangig (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: What E-brake cable to use on MK4 Rear caliper conversion in MK2 Golf (Veedubgti)*

Yea, but he didn't ask about fitting them to eariler model cars, just his. It's a 92, so use your stock cables. But you're correct either way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



[Modified by gangig, 3:55 AM 4-15-2003]


----------



## davidgel (Jan 5, 2001)

*Re: What E-brake cable to use on MK4 Rear caliper conversion in MK2 Golf (gangig)*

UPDATE:
I finished installing my rear MK4 brake system yesterday and here is what we came up with:
E-Brake Cables 1992 GTI 16V w/rear discs
Clips for E-brake cable MK4 G/J
Calipers MK4 G/J
Carriers MK2/MK3 (mk4 will not work)
Discs MK2/MK3
Pads MK2/Mk3
Stub axles MK2/MK3
I will post the part number and application for the lines we used but I think they're off an Audi. They fit perfect. I will take pics this weekend.


----------



## davidgel (Jan 5, 2001)

*Re: What E-brake cable to use on MK4 Rear caliper conversion in MK2 Golf (davidgel)*

Here are the part numbers I used for the rear brakes lines, They fit perfectly:
8E0 611 864K
8E0 611 863K
They are from a 2002 Audi A6 2 wheel drive.
Have fun!


----------



## GTi Dancer (May 1, 2002)

*Re: What E-brake cable to use on MK4 Rear caliper conversion in MK2 Golf (davidgel)*

any pictures?
Does the e-brake work better now?


----------



## invitro (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: What E-brake cable to use on MK4 Rear caliper conversion in MK2 Golf (GTi Dancer)*

I have a 87`mod GTI 16v (non-abs) and i think the cable i have is too short. what other cables can I use? can I use the cable for the abs version? (45mm longer)


----------

